# Genhydro question,



## Mokey1 (Feb 16, 2010)

A good friend of mine is a dirt farmer.  About 4 weeks into flower and ran out of what she was using for fertilizer.  She just picked up the flora grow, flora micro and Flora Bloom 3 pack.  If we understand it correctly at this point in the game she should be using 1 tsp grow, 2 tsp micro and 3 tsp. bloom to be used per gallon of H2O.  First off, is that correct?  Next question.  For convenience can all three flora products be mixed in the correct proportion in a single btl. and then just pull out 6 tsp per gallon of H20?

One more question.  When adding epson salt what is the correct amount per gallon?  I seem to recall 1 tsp being the answer.  Naturally, one only uses that when needed.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## gypsydog (Feb 16, 2010)

Do not mix in the same bottle.  You may have to mix the micro first. Search on the internet there is general hydro feeding chart.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 16, 2010)

No, you cannot mix them.  Add the micro first, after that, it does not matter whether you add the grow or the bloom next.  I do not use epsom salts--I use Cal-Mag if I have a magnesium deficiency.  I do not think it is a good idea to add salts.  After you have your nutrient solution at the PPMs you want, then pH it to the correct pH for the type of growing you are doing.


----------



## D3 (Feb 16, 2010)

In hydro we use 1/2 strength of the gh flora series 3-part. I dont know about dirt. Something to check out, you dont want burn them.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 16, 2010)

I start out at half strength for soil. Those proportions look correct-You can probably go to their site-mine's put up right now.

Gb


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 16, 2010)

Epsom salts are fine to use, there is no salt in it.. Its Magnesium sulphate. It just got the salt name because it looks like salt... Epsom Salts is a compound made from magnesium, sulfur and oxygen.. It also makes one hell of a laxative LOL..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

also on the epsoms...I have used it at 1 Tbl spoon/gl.  I do feel that THG is right in saying to use cal mag though, as epsoms is sort of a quick fix type thing, from what I understand.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 17, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> also on the epsoms...I have used it at 1 Tbl spoon/gl.  I do feel that THG is right in saying to use cal mag though, as epsoms is sort of a quick fix type thing, from what I understand.




:yeahthat: Sorry forgot to say epsom salts dont contain calcium.... Cal Mag is designed to feed plants..


----------

